# New Tool



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw these canine augers online last year, but trapping out west in frozen sand my pick/hammer worked perfect till I broke the fiberglass handle. (yep its fixed now with a 3/4 pipe handle! HA!

Last week I broke down and committed to buy one. However I ran into a snag, allot of trapping suppliers would not guarantee their auger in frozen soil. After 1/2 dozen phone calls, I found one a company would say would work in frozen soil. I asked soil like ice...reply was 'YES" .

We'll see. BTW I don't have a 1/2" battery powered drill so I'll be using my tent generator with extension cord and regular drill. No point in going hog wild and dropping $200 on a good drill till this auger has proven itself with a dozen sets or more.

If this works like they have a bigger auger I can get that will make a trap depression in in one shot.

Also I may start using more earth anchors if this thing works. No driving stakes anymore if my idea works right with earth anchors. My plan is Ill just drill a hole and i'll squirt a little water in the hole and freeze it down. Or backfill with soil and add water on top.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet keep us posted I'm tired of beating through frozen ground making sets Watch out if that catches it may tie you up in a knot


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

should work fine, like pokey said, be careful.............


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Larry how did this work for you


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Pokey...never had a chance to use it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok cool just wondering if it worked out for you


----------

